# Why I am transitioning to Lyft.........



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I started my Lyft journey only a few months ago, June to be exact. Uber was starting to get on my nerves and I wanted to try something different with the same flexibility. Both companies have their flaws but there is one reason I am transitioning over to Lyft as they grow in the Atlanta Market, that is the Safe Rider Fee.

As you guys know Uber really screws us on this deal. They say it doesn't impact our pay but that is such a farce. It allows them to keep the prices down for the rider and not take away from their cut of the money. It does impact our pay and Lyft makes this very clear. When I look at my Daily Statement of Earnings with Lyft guess what I do not see? Any trace of that GD fee. It is passed right to the customer and out of my dealings. 

Example:
Uber minimum ride in Atlanta is $5.75. So $5.75 - $1.75(SRF) = $4.00 X 20% = $3.20 in my pocket. Way to stick it to the driver. Oh, I don't have to pay the 20% on the $5.75, oh thank you Uber you are so f-ing kind.

Lyft minimum ride in Atlanta is $6.00. So $6.00 X 20% = $4.80 in my pocket and I don't even have to look at that damn fee. They get that fee no matter what so they can even give you a power bonus if you are willing to work 30 to 50 hours and pay 0 to 10% commissions only. 

A few other things I have noticed with Lyft in my experience with them; The riders are just so much more pleasant, they are always ready when I arrive, and at least for now they do not have the shitty sense of entitlement I have grown to loath about my Uber riders. The bad, although it is easier to calculate my cut in my head throughout the day I wish I could seem my net earnings quicker with Lyft. 

Maybe I'll change my name is LyftLou or LouLyft.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I hear ya brother. I have exactly the same observations about Lyft pax being far more amenable. 

I was doing both since I started ride sharing. I noticed that Uber always pinged first - Lyft Off (no pun intended) - complete ride, Lyft On, Uber ping, Lyft Off.... day goes by and Lyft was good for $12 and Uber owed me $100.

I decided to give Lyft a chance without the constant $7 per ride Uber interference. 

End of the day, $150 instead of $100 and the next day - jumping jehosephats - 60% of my riders left a few bucks in the tip option. Almost half of the Lyft fees (10%) were covered by tips.

At the end of the week, I was closing those three circles with check marks, and was surprised and elated to see I got my Lyft fees returned, plus tips, plus cash tips, my week was worth nearly double my best Uber week, and I had far fewer passengers to deliver.

Less work. More money. Less IRS cut. Better, more engaged passengers that had their toes on the curb when I arrived. 

Uber Off, unless I'm out in the hinterlands and need a ride back to civilization. Doesn't take long to realize the grunt answers to my conversation starters means I picked up an Uber pax. 

Uber now is like the two year old tugging on your pants: "gimme a ride gimme a ride gimme a ride...." More pings, less value, more puke, less conversation, more waiting.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

Every market is different, but as a general rule Lyft devolves into "as shitty as Uber" fairly quickly:

--Lyft always gets around to matching Uber fare cuts -- give it time.
--Lyft now presents itself as "Taxi or Bus Alternative." How long do you expect "just so much more pleasant" to last when the trailer trash realize they can get a car -- your car -- for the same cost and less time than the city bus.
--Uber pax ratings are declining, which means they wait longer and get more desperate drivers. So eventually they get a clue and switch to Lyft.

Lyft has one advantage over Uber (and NO it's not tipping). It's the three-star rule that means once you ding a pax, you will never get her again. Play that card for all it's worth, but it's not really worth all that much.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I started my Lyft journey only a few months ago, June to be exact. Uber was starting to get on my nerves and I wanted to try something different with the same flexibility. Both companies have their flaws but there is one reason I am transitioning over to Lyft as they grow in the Atlanta Market, that is the Safe Rider Fee.
> 
> As you guys know Uber really screws us on this deal. They say it doesn't impact our pay but that is such a farce. It allows them to keep the prices down for the rider and not take away from their cut of the money. It does impact our pay and Lyft makes this very clear. When I look at my Daily Statement of Earnings with Lyft guess what I do not see? Any trace of that GD fee. It is passed right to the customer and out of my dealings.
> 
> ...


Very respectable. As an individual effort, that takes as much or more balls as not logging on to Uber for a weekend. Uber's rate schedule in mature markets is an example of antitrust behavior designed to reduce the field to one player: Uber.

Any effort to subvert that behavior of theirs is worth some consideration and effort. Unfortunately, having Lyft and Uber to choose from is not enough for the long run. Who knows what time will bring. Enjoy the transition.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

Lyft just decreased per/mile fee in Detroit to $0.90. I did my first drive for Lyft yesterday. One customer in 54 minutes active after 8PM. Switched over to Uber and had more consistent business.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberLou said:


> I started my Lyft journey only a few months ago, June to be exact. Uber was starting to get on my nerves and I wanted to try something different with the same flexibility. Both companies have their flaws but there is one reason I am transitioning over to Lyft as they grow in the Atlanta Market, that is the Safe Rider Fee.
> 
> As you guys know Uber really screws us on this deal. They say it doesn't impact our pay but that is such a farce. It allows them to keep the prices down for the rider and not take away from their cut of the money. It does impact our pay and Lyft makes this very clear. When I look at my Daily Statement of Earnings with Lyft guess what I do not see? Any trace of that GD fee. It is passed right to the customer and out of my dealings.
> 
> ...


UberLou 's UP.N has been hacked
He loves uber , can't be him posting


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Who are you...and what have you done with UberLou?


UberLou said:


> I started my Lyft journey only a few months ago, June to be exact. Uber was starting to get on my nerves and I wanted to try something different with the same flexibility. Both companies have their flaws but there is one reason I am transitioning over to Lyft as they grow in the Atlanta Market, that is the Safe Rider Fee.
> 
> As you guys know Uber really screws us on this deal. They say it doesn't impact our pay but that is such a farce. It allows them to keep the prices down for the rider and not take away from their cut of the money. It does impact our pay and Lyft makes this very clear. When I look at my Daily Statement of Earnings with Lyft guess what I do not see? Any trace of that GD fee. It is passed right to the customer and out of my dealings.
> 
> ...


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

RainbowPlate said:


> Every market is different, but as a general rule Lyft devolves into "as shitty as Uber" fairly quickly:
> 
> --Lyft always gets around to matching Uber fare cuts -- give it time.
> --Lyft now presents itself as "Taxi or Bus Alternative." How long do you expect "just so much more pleasant" to last when the trailer trash realize they can get a car -- your car -- for the same cost and less time than the city bus.
> ...


Dont forget on lyft you can cancel mid-ride and not get rated. That is worth a lot in my opinion.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Biggest problem with lyft is their lack of support. Need help? Expect at least a week to hear from them.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

In my defense I never said I loved Uber. I just try to put a positive spin on things. 

Lyft just further opened my eyes to the way Uber rips us off on the SRF. There is no reason they can't bill that to the rider separately.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

UberLou said:


> In my defense I never said I loved Uber. I just try to put a positive spin on things.
> 
> Lyft just further opened my eyes to the way Uber rips us off on the SRF. There is no reason they can't bill that to the rider separately.


They do except on minimum fares which is deceiving. They just don't separate it like lyft does unless you look at the fare breakdown.


----------



## 944turb0 (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't know why anyone isn't driving Lyft only if your market has it.


----------



## RomanRon (Sep 23, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I started my Lyft journey only a few months ago, June to be exact. Uber was starting to get on my nerves and I wanted to try something different with the same flexibility. Both companies have their flaws but there is one reason I am transitioning over to Lyft as they grow in the Atlanta Market, that is the Safe Rider Fee.
> 
> As you guys know Uber really screws us on this deal. They say it doesn't impact our pay but that is such a farce. It allows them to keep the prices down for the rider and not take away from their cut of the money. It does impact our pay and Lyft makes this very clear. When I look at my Daily Statement of Earnings with Lyft guess what I do not see? Any trace of that GD fee. It is passed right to the customer and out of my dealings.
> 
> ...


how bout grifterlyfter


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

limepro said:


> They do except on minimum fares which is deceiving. They just don't separate it like lyft does unless you look at the fare breakdown.


Uber $20 -$1.75= $18.25 - 20% = $14.60

Lyft $20 - 20%= $16.00

Nothing deceiving about that. Lyft bills it to the rider seperate. They don't filter it though us drivers.

It adds up.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Uber $20 -$1.75= $18.25 - 20% = $14.60
> 
> Lyft $20 - 20%= $16.00
> 
> ...


Let's say it is $1 per mile no time this is what you see.

$1 base fare + 20 miles $20 + $1 SRF = $22

$22 - $1 SRF - 20% = $16.80

What you see when you end a lyft.

$1 base fare + 20 miles $20 = $21

$21 - 20% = 16.80 with the $1.50 SRF not being shown in the fare amount.

This is on a regular fare higher than the minimum. With a minimum fare Uber charges $5 this is with SRF included, lyft charges $5 + SRF so a passengers minimum fare is actually $6.50.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

limepro said:


> Let's say it is $1 per mile no time this is what you see.
> 
> $1 base fare + 20 miles $20 + $1 SRF = $22
> 
> ...


No matter which way you look at it dollar for dollar or mile for mile, there is no reason that Uber needs to filter this through the drivers earnings. There is a reason Uber does this and I don't like it.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Let's take two similar trips





In the Uber one the customer paid $11.56 I got $8.44

In the lyft one the customer paid $12.01 I got $8.36 without the toll.

You tell me the big difference having the SRF added into the fare we see vs not seeing the SRF.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

I did post this in another thread about the SRF.

Atlanta market

July - minimum fare $6 ($5 +SRF $1) - take after Uber cut - $4.
Now - Minimum fare $5.75 ($4 + SRF $1.75) Take after Uber cut - $3.20.

This is how the SRF affects the driver take home.

Not even going there with the 'lower fares/more riders/more trips/more money' spin that Uber gives when reducing fares.

BTW Lou - do you have Lyft referral code?

And have Lyft increased their rates in Atlanta yet?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> I did post this in another thread about the SRF.
> 
> Atlanta market
> 
> ...


They lowered your minimum fare across the board. In Miami we have minimum fare $4 before SRF increase was $3 + SRF of $1 after is $3 + $1.70 SRF, we get paid out the same.

Most places are like that unless they also took a cut of minimum fare like your area did, this has nothing to do with the SRF.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

What pisses me off is on XL the cancel is still $5 but they take a 28% cut, I make more on cancels with x than I do with XL.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

limepro said:


> Let's take two similar trips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check your 1099 at the end of the year when it's added to you total earnings from Uber.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Check your 1099 at the end of the year when it's added to you total earnings from Uber.


Do you have a 1099 from each? I started earlier this year so I don't.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

limepro said:


> They lowered your minimum fare across the board. In Miami we have minimum fare $4 before SRF increase was $3 + SRF of $1 after is $3 + $1.70 SRF, we get paid out the same.
> 
> Most places are like that unless they also took a cut of minimum fare like your area did, this has nothing to do with the SRF.


SMH........

Looks like Uber tactics are working on you.

When the next change comes - do not even remember the previous change - and cannot relate them together to see if it was a tactic.

Oh what a good idea to decrease the minimum fare - get more riders - more money - yipee say you.

Now we put the minimum rate (or close) to what was before by increasing the SRF (so as not to give the drivers any more) - and you think is OK because does not affect your cut?

?????????????????

Can I have some of what you are smoking, or a copy of the Rx for your 'Rose-tinted' spectacles.

What was your minimum fare (and driver cut) 6 months ago??


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> SMH........
> 
> Looks like Uber tactics are working on you.
> 
> ...


Did I say it was good for you? No it sucks, we need higher rates and less drivers but you are mixing the two things up. You had a SRF raise and a fare decrease, only 1 of those screwed you, can you guess which one?


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

limepro said:


> Do you have a 1099 from each? I started earlier this year so I don't.


I do not but from what I understand is Uber passes the fee through our earnings so they do not have to claim the earnings on their books. Lyft does not do this.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

6 months ago minimum fare was $4 - $1 SRF = $2.40

Today it is $4.70 - $1.70 SRF = $2.40


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I do not but from what I understand is Uber passes the fee through our earnings so they do not have to claim the earnings on their books. Lyft does not do this.


I just took a look in the taxes section and someone posted their 1099, the SRF is in the total and then subtracted out as an expense.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

limepro said:


> Did I say it was good for you? No it sucks, we need higher rates and less drivers but you are mixing the two things up. You had a SRF raise and a fare decrease, only 1 of those screwed you, can you guess which one?


Is both - collectively (Know as Uber tactics).

Please get an eye test - so you can see past the end of your nose.

Uber decreased the minimum fare (supposedly to attract and engage more riders) - so we all work toward that goal (and it must have worked).

Now Uber put the minimum fare back to (close to) what was before (now that we have the new and engaged riders) - and Uber is not compensating the drivers for this.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

limepro said:


> I just took a look in the taxes section and someone posted their 1099, the SRF is in the total and then subtracted out as an expense.


It shouldn't be either, it's a horrible practice. Disappointing as well.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> Is both - collectively (Know as Uber tactics).
> 
> Please get an eye test - so you can see past the end of your nose.
> 
> ...


Like I said fare cuts suck, you are confusing the 2 though, your gripe is with fare cuts as the SRF does nothing to affect you. Learn some basic math and it will do you good. Like I said SRF only affects minimum rides as lyft is $5 minimum - 20% as the SRF is charged separately where as the SRF is built into the minimum ride with Uber.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

limepro said:


> Biggest problem with lyft is their lack of support. Need help? Expect at least a week to hear from them.


I always hear back within an hour or so..


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

limepro said:


> Like I said fare cuts suck, you are confusing the 2 though, your gripe is with fare cuts as the SRF does nothing to affect you. Learn some basic math and it will do you good. Like I said SRF only affects minimum rides as lyft is $5 minimum - 20% as the SRF is charged separately where as the SRF is built into the minimum ride with Uber.


I give up - I will go to talk to a brick wall.

The SRF does affect you - both directly and indirectly.

Directly - as in the example of the minimum fare cut for the driver.

Indirectly - as in the rider notice the increase in his fare - and is not happy about his increased fare Uber experience - so how does he rate that? - Obviously will not down rate the driver as he knows it is not the drivers fault. He will rate Uber company - oops - how does he do that?

So Uber is taking money out of your pocket - and the riders are blaming you - is a double whammy to the drivers.

And no dismissive statements about riders not noticing the increase - they do notice - just like you notice a price in cost of gasoline.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> I always hear back within an hour or so..


It took me 2 weeks to get paid for a puker.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

This thread makes me laugh


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

UberLou said:


> As you guys know Uber really screws us on this deal. They say it doesn't impact our pay but that is such a farce. It allows them to keep the prices down for the rider and not take away from their cut of the money. It does impact our pay and Lyft makes this very clear. When I look at my Daily Statement of Earnings with Lyft guess what I do not see? Any trace of that GD fee. It is passed right to the customer and out of my dealings.
> 
> Example:
> Uber minimum ride in Atlanta is $5.75. So $5.75 - $1.75(SRF) = $4.00 X 20% = $3.20 in my pocket. Way to stick it to the driver. Oh, I don't have to pay the 20% on the $5.75, oh thank you Uber you are so f-ing kind.
> ...


Glad to see some1 knows how to do their math & figure out the BS that is Uber's plethora of lies.  Thnx for this useful post.

I haven't driven on either platform since June of this yr after getting tired of the short (unprofitable) trips & the saturated market. I was thinking of picking it up again (probs doing at most *5-8 hrs* a week) but noticed Uber's new awesome safety fee & also that Lyft dropped their rates to *$0.80*/mile. Even w/ Lyft not putting the SRF on us, how do u make *$$* at *$0.80*/mile?


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Pascal O. said:


> Glad to see some1 knows how to do their math & figure out the BS that is Uber's plethora of lies.  Thnx for this useful post.
> 
> I haven't driven on either platform since June of this yr after getting tired of the short (unprofitable) trips & the saturated market. I was thinking of picking it up again (probs doing at most *5-8 hrs* a week) but noticed Uber's new awesome safety fee & also that Lyft dropped their rates to *$0.80*/mile. Even w/ Lyft not putting the SRF on us, how do u make *$$* at *$0.80*/mile?


I'm tipped by 80% of my riders on Lyft which often exceeds the 20% I pay them. It makes a huge difference. I hope Lyft continues to grow!


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I prefer to drive for lyft instead of uber, for a while lol of reasons but the SRF is not one of them. 

In my area, the rates are pretty much the same regardless of platform. 

But I make more money with lyft when I get the power driver bonus & am not paying that 20% commission. Plus the in-app tipping means about half of my pax tip. 

Lyft had it's flaws for sure, but they don't seem to be a company that hates the drivers


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I haven't added my XL vehicle go lyft because they force you to take regular lyft calls as well and you don't know the difference until after the ride. I heard something about different color pings but I have no clue.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> I am happy you think that way - but you are so naive as to think it does or will not affect your payout.


Tell me if the minimum was $4 with a $1 SRF and is now $4.70 with a $1.70 SRF was my payout affected?

Tell me how it was affected on a longer ride when I already proved Uber and lyft payout using the same math just shown differently. Please enlighten me, show the math, I bet you fail.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

limepro said:


> Tell me if the minimum was $4 with a $1 SRF and is now $4.70 with a $1.70 SRF was my payout affected?
> 
> Tell me how it was affected on a longer ride when I already proved Uber and lyft payout using the same math just shown differently. Please enlighten me, show the math, I bet you fail.


And next month the minimum fare is reset to $4 (all parameters SRF being the same) - how does that not affect your payout?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

944turb0 said:


> I don't know why anyone isn't driving Lyft only if your market has it.


Because Lyft sucks. 25 minute pings. 
Lyft dings your score if you don't accept a ping. 
Lyft sends you nasty emails if you cxl a ride. "Drivers should only cancel a ride in an emergency."
Lyft pax are misled by Lyft's advertising. "I am pissed at you because you don't have an iPhone". Actual statement from a Lyft pax to me. 
Lyft lowered rates in San Diego 10% last month. 
Lyft is a wanna be Uber.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

limepro said:


> You have inside information that this is happening? If so please post the memo


Maybe you think I am talking about hypotheticals here, but my posts are intended to make you see the past history of Uber practices of what Uber does to its drivers.

Just because you believe it does not affect you now, does not mean that in the near future it will not.

Look at all the BS stuff that Uber has put on us with spin about taking less money means more earnings etc....... and then they come up with an increase that benefits only them.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Check your 1099 at the end of the year when it's added to you total earnings from Uber.


Use a schedule C to deduct the Uber nonsense.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> Maybe you think I am talking about hypotheticals here, but my posts are intended to make you see the past history of Uber practices of what Uber does to its drivers.
> 
> Just because you believe it does not affect you now, does not mean that in the near future it will not.
> 
> Look at all the BS stuff that Uber has put on us with spin about taking less money means more earnings etc....... and then they come up with an increase that benefits only them.


Yes but you are talking rainbow and butterflies. Just a small hint, lyft rates in Miami have been lower than ubers for the last 6 months and we haven't gotten a rate cut. I won't say its impossible but if a rate cut were coming it would have happened again. Some places got rate cuts because they are newer markets at a higher rate than the rest of the nation, this was designed to get drivers fast, then rate cuts come after drivers "need" to drive.

How long have you been driving?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

And since we are talking hypothetical here, I would be more worried about them changing to 25% commission across the board rather than just the new drivers. It still won't affect me as that is uberx I'm at 28% on XL as it is, if that changes then I stop driving, it is simple as that.


----------



## Almasy (Sep 14, 2015)

In rush hours I'd never drive for uber. Unless it's 2x surge.
I always prefer Lyft if pax ask me. Also give them promo code.
My rule for Uber: No call no text, five mins no-show. For Lyft I will make a call.

I will try my best to make my pax hate uber  
Made $140 Lyft and $60 Uber today.


----------



## EzTripp (Aug 9, 2015)

limepro said:


> They do except on minimum fares which is deceiving. They just don't separate it like lyft does unless you look at the fare breakdown.


No, they don't. I use excel and deduct $1.90 and then 20% from every ride and they match what I get from Uber every time regardless of distance.


----------



## EzTripp (Aug 9, 2015)

limepro said:


> 6 months ago minimum fare was $4 - $1 SRF = $2.40
> 
> Today it is $4.70 - $1.70 SRF = $2.40


right on a minimum fare it doesn't effect you. But what was a $10 fare before the increase is now still a $10 fare BUT UBER takes the additional $.90 out of your pocket. So the only time it doesn't come out of your pocket is on a minimum fare.


----------



## EzTripp (Aug 9, 2015)

limepro said:


> 6 months ago minimum fare was $4 - $1 SRF = $2.40
> 
> Today it is $4.70 - $1.70 SRF = $2.40


right on a minimum fare it doesn't effect you. But what was a $10 fare before the increase is now still a $10 fare BUT UBER takes the additional $.90 out of your pocket. So the only time it doesn't come out of your pocket is on a minimum fare.


----------



## Steve Joseph (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm right with you regarding LYFT but in the New Jersey area and I suspect many states you will bleed money. The catch 22 with LYFT(and UBER to an extent but not as bad) is if you don't accept rides your acceptance rate goes down and if you do accept most or all of your fares here in Jersey City, NJ the average trip may take you 15-20 minutes away to make $5 dollars and that $5 is BEFORE LYFT takes their cut! This has happened to me too many times to count and the last time I drove LYFT, Friday night October 23rd 2015 I was called to Bayonne, 18 minutes away from where I was to drop a passenger 3 blocks. I don't know if they felt bad because we got there so quickly(lol 3 blocks is 3 blocks) they started explaining why she hailed a ride for such a short distance. 

Now I know you're from the ATL so for those in Southern Jersey(I'm not from here) and a bit of history for those that don't know Bayonne is not an area you want to work. Low crime, wonderful people, lots of police but not a lot of activity like say Journal Square, Newark, Downtown JerseyCity, Hoboken etc. Whenever I turn on LYFT I always see this single car in Bayonne, never moving. Sometimes it switches on and off so I suspect it's someone from a taxi company or an UBER driver. My first clue should have been why was I getting the majority or quite a bit of hails to Bayonne if there's always a LYFT that much closer? Friday was my 5th or 6th trip out of 54 total trips(yes I'm a baby lol) there since using LYFT. Now get this. This is a short example. I have been called to much much further distances for LYFT.

The growth issue that LYFT is going to encounter is that as more and more drivers realize this and crunch the numbers they are going to be even fewer of them which has been the no.1 reason I have gotten from LYFT and UBER pax alike as to why they don't use LYFT more or simply gave up on it. 1. Not enough drivers and too long to wait for one to arrive 2. The cars seem more run down than UBER..uhm ok. They should introduce a "drive/time to pickup pax cutoff" and anything over that the driver makes more. In almost all of these instances save for one it was a $5 ride and I was in an area where there was little hope of picking up another fare. I hope it works out for you in ATL but in NJ I would advice people to do some tests and educate themselves because UBER will keep you busier, thus making up for the fees over time even if LYFT passengers are way nicer and I would rather drive for them for several other reasons.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

limepro said:


> Biggest problem with lyft is their lack of support. Need help? Expect at least a week to hear from them.


With Uber you get a cut and pasted response that has nothing to do with your problem. I'd rather wait a week for resolution from a CSR who takes the time to fix your problem than get the run around from Uber.


----------



## Steve Joseph (Oct 21, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> With Uber you get a cut and pasted response that has nothing to do with your problem. I'd rather wait a week for resolution from a CSR who takes the time to fix your problem than get the run around from Uber.


I think where most people may be going wrong is they stop responding after the first canned response from UBER. This actually just gets me started and I have not had an issue yet that didn't end with a personalized message explaining their position or some finding/decision. All I do is simply and politely explain after their first response if it's canned that it didn't cover my issue and it seems to be addressed more accurately thereafter. With LYFT all I can tell you is good luck with that one. You need look no further than their FB page to see just how long it will take to get an answer if ever.

Like I told them on Friday "you reply with lightning quickness because it's social media and public facing but when it's through the proper email channels where issues should be addressed it falls into some endless chasm." It's one thing if only drivers were having this done to them(it's horrible) but when your paying customers are reporting the same difficulties in getting a response that's definitely no bueno.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Steve Joseph said:


> I think where most people may be going wrong is they stop responding after the first canned response from UBER. This actually just gets me started and I have not had an issue yet that didn't end with a personalized message explaining their position or some finding/decision. All I do is simply and politely explain after their first response if it's canned that it didn't cover my issue and it seems to be addressed more accurately thereafter. With LYFT all I can tell you is good luck with that one. You need look no further than their FB page to see just how long it will take to get an answer if ever.
> 
> Like I told them on Friday "you reply with lightning quickness because it's social media and public facing but when it's through the proper email channels where issues should be addressed it falls into some endless chasm." It's one thing if only drivers were having this done to them(it's horrible) but when your paying customers are reporting the same difficulties in getting a response that's definitely no bueno.


I propose they both suck. Uber just sucks more. The tactic of frustrating drivers by not adressing problems with the hope they'll get frustrated and go away is evil and disrespectful.


----------



## Steve Joseph (Oct 21, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> I propose they both suck. Uber just sucks more. The tactic of frustrating drivers by not adressing problems with the hope they'll get frustrated and go away is evil and disrespectful.


Earlier this year in the field of UX the term "calculated misery" was born. It happens in every industry. Airline, Telecommunications, Utilities, eCommerce, Automotive etc but the end result is the same as it is with UBER and LYFT. Frustrate the user to the point where they simply go away. How many people will give up after being on extended hold and wait times? How many 0's did you just press to get a live human? Man if only those could be added to a bank account right? How long will you put up with being transferred to 6 different departments where no one seems to even know the color of their own shirt? How long will you search for a companies phone number?

There's nothing more frustrating and evidence of a clear contradiction than a company bringing you in to do User Experience(UX) work to improve the user flow of their products and services or build new user flows while they simultaneously create new ways to frustrate their users and disregard their concerns.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

EzTripp said:


> right on a minimum fare it doesn't effect you. But what was a $10 fare before the increase is now still a $10 fare BUT UBER takes the additional $.90 out of your pocket. So the only time it doesn't come out of your pocket is on a minimum fare.


Funny I just did the math for a fare

24:40 minutes = 7.32
11.12 miles = 21.68
$2 base
Total $31

Now if they were stiffing me on the SRF my total fare shown would be $32 but it is showing $32.78 which means they are adding the SRF correctly into the fare. Please show me where you are getting screwed. I'll post up the picture of mine and you do the math.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Ok so here is a before and after of the SRF and how it has affected our payout on longer rides.
SRF at $1

Time: 24:27 @ .30 per minute = $7.28
Distance: 10.9 Miles @ $1.95 per mile = $21.25
Base fare: $2
SRF: $1
Total = $31.53, the actual fare is 31.60
Payout: $31.60 - $1 - 28% = $22.03

After SRF increase

Time: 24:40 @ .30 per minute = $7.32
Distance: 11.12 miles @ $1.95 per mile = $21.68
Base Fare: $2
SRF: $1.70
Total = $32.70, actual fare is $32.78
Payout: $32.78 - $1.70 - 28% = $22.38

I did the math the exact same way for each, I broke down the mileage and time payouts separately, I added in the SRF after the fact and subtracted it and my math matches theirs, they didn't take the extra from you on longer rides because they add it into the fare after.

$31.08 fare + $1.70 SRF - $1.70 SRF - 28% and I get the same thing I was getting prior to SRF increases, EzTripp if your excel sheet is showing it wrong, send it to me and I will show you where you forgot to put some () because it is doing the math wrong remember Fare - SRF *.80 is not the same thing as (Fare - SRF)*.80.


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

I have been driving Lyft only for the last 2 months. The only reason i drive Lyft is customers can tip you which helps with the fees. I only turn Uber on if there's a surge which i have not seen for the last 2 months. Uber off everyone.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Hours go by without a ping from Lyft, but week after week, I make more money with Lyft on and Uber off.

Uber is that 2 year old in the room, constantly nagging, pulling on your pants leg: "gimme a ride, gimme a ride, gimme a ride, ..."

Just look at the number of rides and the total dollars you are paid each week. Lyft average ride, for me, is $15.75 and that doesn't count cash tips.
Uber pings a lot more often, but most Uber rides are less than $7. Averaged over the last month I drove for Uber it was less than $8 per ride.

At least the time spent being willing to give a ride counts towards my 50 hours a week, idle time that gets me a 20% bonus.

So, I'll wait for a $15 dollar passenger that tips rather than waste my time and gas with a $7 passenger that's tighter than a frog's a$$.

#UberOff


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I started my Lyft journey only a few months ago, June to be exact. Uber was starting to get on my nerves and I wanted to try something different with the same flexibility. Both companies have their flaws but there is one reason I am transitioning over to Lyft as they grow in the Atlanta Market, that is the Safe Rider Fee.
> 
> As you guys know Uber really screws us on this deal. They say it doesn't impact our pay but that is such a farce. It allows them to keep the prices down for the rider and not take away from their cut of the money. It does impact our pay and Lyft makes this very clear. When I look at my Daily Statement of Earnings with Lyft guess what I do not see? Any trace of that GD fee. It is passed right to the customer and out of my dealings.
> 
> ...


I have been hearing a ton of positive things about Lyft from numerous people as well.

Is it true that *Lyft sometimes takes ZERO commission from the drivers??*

I maybe switching soon...


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

AceManShow said:


> I have been hearing a ton of positive things about Lyft from numerous people as well.
> 
> Is it true that *Lyft sometimes takes ZERO commission from the drivers??*
> 
> I maybe switching soon...


If you do 50 hours with 10 peak and 80% acceptance rate.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

AceManShow said:


> I have been hearing a ton of positive things about Lyft from numerous people as well.
> 
> Is it true that *Lyft sometimes takes ZERO commission from the drivers??*
> 
> I maybe switching soon...


It is tiered based on how many hours you put in. If you put in 50+ hours you pay 0% commissions to lift.


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

UberLou said:


> It is tiered based on how many hours you put in. If you put in 50+ hours you pay 0% commissions to lift.


What? Why doesn't Lyft highlight this?? I'm applying today ..


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

And those hours are hours in driver mode, not hours out driving or with pax. I can be in driver mode at home and never get a request - but it gets me my hours. The hard part for me is keeping the 90% acceptance rate. Since I don't do very many rides, I have only a couple of times I can cancel or not accept and still get my bonus. But I've found my pax are good - if they are far away & I text them with how long I'll be, they will cancel if I want them to. And if I'm willing to drive that far (and they are willing to wait), they won't cancel while I'm in route when we've texted about the distance. Typically they are going a good distance & make it worth the drive, or they top me in-app to make it worthwhile.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Another plus - lyft takes no commission for cancelations. Here, cancelations are $5 and the driver keeps all $5


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> Another plus - lyft takes no commission for cancelations. Here, cancelations are $5 and the driver keeps all $5


Cancellations are hard to get with lyft and you aren't sure if you got them until you get the statement the following day but yes the commission free part is nice.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

That's true. 

Lyft has downsides for sure:
- no in-app detailed trip history 
- no in-app 'trouble with ride' reporting features
- slow to no response from customer service 
- daily trip summary does not include time/location of trip, making it harder to identify individual trips. 

Also, they have less brand awareness than uber


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> Also, they have less brand awareness than uber


Something temporary - I give all my Uber passengers my card - Lyft promo codes included. I tell them Lyft is giving new customers 5 free rides worth $10 each.

I get $10 every time someone signs up and takes a ride.

And the satisfaction of taking a customer from that no-tipping geek Travis.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I need to have some cards made for lyft


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I need a lyft referral code. I want to try it in Atlanta.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Wait a min lou. I told you all this weeks ago yet you kept drinking the uber koolaid even going to that suck up event. Smh


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Neil Yaremchuk said:


> Lyft just decreased per/mile fee in Detroit to $0.90. I did my first drive for Lyft yesterday. One customer in 54 minutes active after 8PM. Switched over to Uber and had more consistent business.


Out area is light with Lyft rides right now. But I see that changing as more Lyft is pushing now with free rides into the area. I've done the same. Turn on both apps and it's 4 to 1 Uber request vs. Lyft requests. I also strike up conversations, ask how long they've used Uber and if they use that other service...Most haven't heard of Lyft.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

uber lou. you're a smart man after all. you are absolutely right about the srf. but uber is very deceptive by saying that this will not affect our pay.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> I need a lyft referral code. I want to try it in Atlanta.


referral code:uber.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> I need a lyft referral code. I want to try it in Atlanta.


60% tips


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Did my 1st rides last night in San Diego. 4 rides, 3 of 'em tipped. Had both apps on & Lyft pinged 1st the majority of the night. I'm a believer. Good job Lou. Change your name to LyftLou.


----------

